# Possible Pregnancy?



## RavenL (Sep 9, 2017)

Hi, I recently got a female rat on 08/26/17. When I got her she was with one other rat of unknown gender, but it looked sick so I didn't get it. I'm looking into getting her a friend, but I'm worried she could be pregnant. She looked to be about 6-7wks old and I'm honestly not sure if she's just getting fat or if she's pregnant. She's very skittish when it comes to picking her up and her belly seems to keep getting bigger. She's very fast and active though. She's my first rat since I was about 10 so I'm not quite sure what to do... I definitely don't have a cage big enough for 12 more rats. I don't really see any signs of nesting other than her making herself comfortable in her igloo at night. I don't know how to tell if she's been in heat yet because I haven't had her very long. If you need more info let me know. I could just be paranoid, but I thought I'd just ask.


----------

